# Citizenship Question



## tndcfr (Jun 17, 2010)

My great-parents (mom's side) are from Greece. My mother is not currently a citizen, but may apply.

Does anyone know if I would also be eligible for citizenship after she gets it? Or am I just SOL?


----------

